# WiFi must be enabled?



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

When I logged in last night, Lyft required me to enable WiFi. Without it, I could not log in. What's up with that?


----------



## Warpedlogic (Jun 21, 2015)

I know it's for improving location accuracy, but I didn't know how until I read a quora article about it. I can't post links yet, but it's essentially triangulation based off known wifi hotspot gps coordinates that Google and other companies have amassed and you don't need to be connected to a WiFi hotspot for it to work.


----------



## GearJammer (Jul 9, 2014)

And it is a battery killer too, terrible update.


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Warpedlogic said:


> I know it's for improving location accuracy, but I didn't know how until I read a quora article about it. I can't post links yet, but it's essentially triangulation based off known wifi hotspot gps coordinates that Google and other companies have amassed and you don't need to be connected to a WiFi hotspot for it to work.


It's also a way to find you if you turn off your "location" service.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Its BS. I turn wifi off right after I turn driver mode on. Sometimes wifi connects to a 'hhonors', 'linksys', 'xfinityhotspot', 'att', etc as I am driving and then I lose the connection. It's idiotic.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah this is crazy, im riding around using my MOBILE connection but lyft FORCES me to turn on wifi and let it search for wifi networks while im not on wifi. Smhh. I just started lyft a week ago so that blew me off the top. Plus I like to tether my phoen to my tablet and that always knocks the tether off. I just dont understand why if you're doing lyft with your mobile phoen where o where would you be using wifi to pick up and transport pax?


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Turn off the option to search for new networks in your phone settings and you will never connect with any WIFI except the ones you specify.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Fek'lhr said:


> Turn off the option to search for new networks in your phone settings and you will never connect with any WIFI except the ones you specify.


Eh, i always keep that off
Lyft always demands that I turn it on before going into driver mode
Rider mode works fine, but driver mode demands it


----------



## SLAV4UBER (Apr 30, 2016)

If you turn on WiFi scanning while WiFi is off you don't have to have WiFi on


----------



## SLAV4UBER (Apr 30, 2016)

This is for Android only...

If you enabled WiFi scanning when WiFi is off it will never ask you to keep WiFi on


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Not making me turn on wifi.
I always use Lyft on my 4G mobile network. When I turn lyft off, then I log onto my 110Mbps Home network. I wonder if its certain providers only? I have Verizon S3


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SLAV4UBER said:


> This is for Android only...
> 
> If you enabled WiFi scanning when WiFi is off it will never ask you to keep WiFi on


Correct, but I don't want to waste battery searching for wifi networks when I can't use wifi networks to ride around and pick up people


----------

